# Getting to know me!!  Well as much as you can with a pic of my collection! :D



## RubyTuesday (Sep 1, 2008)

I figured the only way the lovely ladies on here will get to know me a wee bit better (other then posting on endless topics etc  ) is to show a pic of my collection that has been about 2yrs in the making.

Sorry for the quality, the boy was in a rush and pretty much just pointed and shot!!

Here it is!! I keep trying to tell myself that I *dont* have a problem!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But going by some of the collections on here I dont think I have anything to worry about!!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Sep 1, 2008)

nice collection


----------

